# البرامج المهمة للمهندس الصناعي



## ساكانا (26 أبريل 2014)

البرامج المهمة للمهندس الصناعي....

السلام عليكم ،، ارجو الافادة بالنسبة لبرامج التي تهم كل مهندس صناعي ،، وخاصة في ما يتعلق بتخطيط الانتاج production planning 
ممكن كل شخص يضع البرامج التي يعرفها اويستخدمها في مجال الهندسة الصناعية، حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع ،، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أبريل 2014)

*Computer-aided manufacturing* (*CAM*) is the use of computer software to control machine tools and related machinery in the manufacturing of workpieces.This is not the only definition for CAM, but it is the most common;CAM may also refer to the use of a computer to assist in all operations of a manufacturing plant, including planning, management, transportation and storage. Its primary purpose is to create a faster production process and components and tooling with more precise dimensions and material consistency, which in some cases, uses only the required amount of raw material (thus minimizing waste), while simultaneously reducing energy consumption.CAM is now a system used in schools and lower educational purposes . CAM is a subsequent computer-aided process after computer-aided design (CAD) and sometimes computer-aided engineering (CAE), as the model generated in CAD and verified in .CAE can be input into CAM software, which then controls the machine tool.​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أبريل 2014)

*Computer-integrated manufacturing* (*CIM*) is the manufacturing approach of using computers to control the entire production process. This integration allows individual processes to exchange information with each other and initiate actions. Through the integration of computers, manufacturing can be faster and less error-prone, although the main advantage is the ability to create automated manufacturing processes. Typically CIM relies on closed-loop control processes, based on real-time input from sensors. It is also known as _flexible design and manufacturing_.​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أبريل 2014)

*Computer-aided process planning (CAPP) is the use of computer technology to aid in the process planning of a part or product, in manufacturing. CAPP is the link between CAD and CAM in that it provides for the planning of the process to be used in producing a designed part.*​


----------

